# Mark 4 TT



## kennowaybino

I'm sure this is the fourth year of manufacture of the mark 3, is there anything in the pipeline of a mark 4 ?
I'm contemplating changing next September but would hold of if Audi were bringing out a mark 4 in the near future.


----------



## Toshiba

We've not seen a facelift yet. 
The design teams will still be working on the briefs at this stage for the MK4 - assuming there's is one.

Electric pls.


----------



## kennowaybino

Thanks toshiba


----------



## KevC

I read a few of the motoring websites and they're pretty quick to have spy pics of testing mules. No sign of any TT ones yet so it's at least 6-12 months off and even then it'll only be a facelift so it'll still be the mk3. The 8 year model cycle means the Mk4 won't be until 2022.


----------



## Quattro-ita

There is no plan for a mk4 before 2020.
An interesting sporty car will be what they Call R6.planned between 2018 and 2019.
However, i.m sure a facelift will come around 2018.19....before the brand new mk4


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Electric TT will be next  so a few more years, but not too long.
Hoggy.


----------



## TerryCTR

Is that when the Mk1 will finally be upgraded Hoggy


----------



## Hoggy

TerryCTR said:


> Is that when the Mk1 will finally be upgraded Hoggy


Hi, As long as* RED *is avail [smiley=thumbsup.gif] :lol: :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## TerryCTR

I'll log the request with Audi. Even the top brass are keen to see your hands prised from that Mk I


----------



## Hoggy

TerryCTR said:


> I'll log the request with Audi. Even the top brass are keen to see your hands prised from that Mk I


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## powerplay

Forget a mk4, I'm still waiting for that damn R4 :lol:


----------



## daddow

I was informed today the TT is scheduled for a face uplift? end of 2018 but MK 4 not on the cards yet.


----------



## m-a-r-k

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Electric TT will be next  so a few more years, but not too long.
> Hoggy.


I'm convinced that the next TT will be electric or at the very least a small combustion engine hybrid.
Diesels will be banned in the coming years and electric cars are a great way to get the overall emissions down for the whole brand. After the recent debacles Audi need to revamp their image with regards the environment especially in the EU.
They will have to go down this route at some point. The TT will be the test rig for this new technology - they can hardly do it on their top end prestige models, nor can they on their biggest sellers the A3 and A4. It's also the next natural evolution of quattro - a motor at each corner and the software development of what they already do with electronic stability control and traction control systems. We may see an electric A1 first, then TT.


----------



## The Pretender

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Electric TT will be next  so a few more years, but not too long.
> Hoggy.


----------



## The Pretender

Quattro-ita said:


> There is no plan for a mk4 before 2020.
> An interesting sporty car will be what they Call R6.planned between 2018 and 2019.
> However, i.m sure a facelift will come around 2018.19....before the brand new mk4


The R6 is already put on ice, there is even doubt that there will be a next gen R8.
And even a TT Mk4 is highly doubt full, and could easily be replaced by a A3 Coupe.


----------



## ZephyR2

And VW are pulling the plug on the Scirocco.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KevC

That's more to do with saving money from dieselgate and the simplest way to do that is to chop the niche models and slow sellers and concentrate on the volume sellers..... Golf, Polo and SUVs!


----------



## Quattro-ita

The pretender

Very interesting...do you have Reliable sources stating these info?
Thanks


----------



## kennowaybino

I've been advised there's going to be a product improvement next year but not a facelift
That's all the I've been told


----------



## forthay

kennowaybino said:


> I've been advised there's going to be a product improvement next year but not a facelift
> That's all the I've been told


I hope any improvements include fixing frozen windows otherwise I ain't going to be allowed to buy another TT


----------



## ZephyR2

TT will probably be replaced by the rumoured A3 coupe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdb

kennowaybino said:


> I've been advised there's going to be a product improvement next year but not a facelift
> That's all the I've been told


What's the difference between the usual model year updates and a product improvement? Thanks.


----------



## Reasty

cdb said:


> kennowaybino said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been advised there's going to be a product improvement next year but not a facelift
> That's all the I've been told
> 
> 
> 
> What's the difference between the usual model year updates and a product improvement? Thanks.
Click to expand...

Model year updates they generally make a few options that where previously paid add ons standard spec.
A product improvement or facelift as it's known is generally a new version of the same product with enhancements such as different style grille,lower suspension,reworked interior design,stuff that was neither standard spec or available as an option on the earlier version.


----------



## Mark Pred

The Pretender said:


> Quattro-ita said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no plan for a mk4 before 2020.
> An interesting sporty car will be what they Call R6.planned between 2018 and 2019.
> However, i.m sure a facelift will come around 2018.19....before the brand new mk4
> 
> 
> 
> The R6 is already put on ice, there is even doubt that there will be a next gen R8.
> And even a TT Mk4 is highly doubt full, and could easily be replaced by a A3 Coupe.
Click to expand...

 :lol: where do people get all this nonsense from :roll:

One of Audi's best cars and they'll not roll it through to a fourth production model? Of course they will. It'll keep going on and on like the Golf GTI... mk 7 TT anyone... I'll be an OAP by then


----------



## Baalthazaar

The Pretender said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Electric TT will be next  so a few more years, but not too long.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Hey Hoggy there's something of the MK1 about this concept, good things come to those who wait.....lol


----------



## Hoggy

Baalthazaar said:


> The Pretender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Electric TT will be next  so a few more years, but not too long.
> Hoggy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Hoggy there's something of the MK1 about this concept, good things come to those who wait.....lol
Click to expand...

Hi, Would be nice, but I think I was born too early to be able to take full advantage. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## macadamia

Facelift spy shots. MK3.5 perhaps?

https://www.motor1.com/news/223552/audi ... spy-shots/
http://fourtitude.com/news/spied-tt-rs- ... t-testing/


----------



## EvilTed

That has to be the mildest facelift ever. It's not even botox.
I think they've just used a different moisturiser.

Edit: No I see it now, they've moved the LED strip in the lights from bottom to top. So it's more than moisturiser. It's mascara....


----------



## ROBH49

The side sills look different to me that's about it.


----------



## Rev

EvilTed said:


> Edit: No I see it now, they've moved the LED strip in the lights from bottom to top. So it's more than moisturiser. It's mascara....


Those are just the standard mk3 xenon headlights.


----------



## RuuTT

The front air inlets are a bit different with small inlets added in the middle, looks like a new style RS front


----------



## Rev

Well, there are two new bumpers:
This looks like the new S-line/TTS bumper:









And this is probably the TTRS one:


----------



## Quizzical

Maybe the honeycomb grill will become standard issue?


----------



## 90TJM

Perhaps the 2.0 boosted to 245PS, maybe TDI dropped and a small petrol.


----------



## bhoy78

Guessing 7 speed s tronic box as used in the fl s3's


----------



## kennowaybino

Changing from diesel for the first time in 15 years, the tfsi got the better write up by motoring experts over the diesel equivalent


----------



## Zeus76

https://www.quattroruote.it/news/foto_s ... la_tt.html

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## GTROMG

The front bumper looks less aggressive than on the current RS... could these facelifts be for a facelifted TTS? I have heard that the TTS is going to get some updates. As it is now it looks more or less like a normal TT s-line. It doesnt seem logical that they're facelifting the RS after only like 1,5 year?

I need to dig more into this as i have an RS on order, if the facelift in fact is the RS i am going to postpone my order to get the facelifted version.


----------



## KevC

It's probably at least 6 months away yet. Besides which first gen designs always look far more integrated than facelifts. They had a lot more thought and were the original design view of what the car should look like. Facelifts are usually just a bit of a fudge to move the vents a bit, add a crease here and there just to make it look different for the sake of it and never look quite as good.


----------



## bainsyboy

There's an article on auto express regarding the mk4


----------



## kennowaybino

I was intending changing my tt in Sept, hopefully the revamped tt will be available by then


----------



## The Pretender

I would like to see Retro design for the new TT Mk4. :mrgreen:


----------



## Pat27

http://www.evo.co.uk/audi/tt/20475/audi ... newsletter


----------



## Pat27

http://www.evo.co.uk/audi/tt/20475/audi ... newsletter
Let's hope the windows don't freeze !


----------



## GTROMG

Found some more pictures of what seems to be the facelifted TT RS,

https://www.instagram.com/trjb_carspotting/


----------



## KevC

https://uk.motor1.com/news/223619/audi-tt-rs-spy-shots/


----------



## datamonkey

Make of this what you will but I've heard through the Ingolstadt grapevine there will *not* be a Mk4 TT. It has been axed.

This comes through a source of mine who is reliable that got it from a source he says is reliable. A pinch of salt may or may not be required.

While my initial thought was this would be unlikely, when I gave it consideration and with manufacturers going to need to make alterations to their product lines due to the impending EV takeover, it could definitely be true. The switch to EV is happening in a big way from 2020 which is the year most of, if not all, manufacturers are launching dedicated EV's.

Having said that I would have thought the TT brand would be a good one to make electric. Having said that the push to EV might have nothing to do with this decision, if true...

Can you see Audi cancelling the Mk4?


----------



## bainsyboy

I would have thought that Audi would release the tt and state that it will be the last petroleum, diesel version as dare say people would knock themselves out to purchase the last of the petroleum or diesel versions.


----------



## ZephyR2

Although Audi sold around 20,000 TTs in U.K. in 2016 that's small numbers compared to its big sellers like the A3, A5 etc and the Q series. 
Talk of an A3 coupe to replace it. Which adds up as the 3 door A3 is being withdrawn.


----------



## The Pretender

datamonkey said:


> Make of this what you will but I've heard through the Ingolstadt grapevine there will *not* be a Mk4 TT. It has been axed.
> 
> This comes through a source of mine who is reliable that got it from a source he says is reliable. A pinch of salt may or may not be required.
> 
> While my initial thought was this would be unlikely, when I gave it consideration and with manufacturers going to need to make alterations to their product lines due to the impending EV takeover, it could definitely be true. The switch to EV is happening in a big way from 2020 which is the year most of, if not all, manufacturers are launching dedicated EV's.
> 
> Having said that I would have thought the TT brand would be a good one to make electric. Having said that the push to EV might have nothing to do with this decision, if true...
> 
> *Can you see Audi cancelling the Mk4?*


Absolutely 100%.

There are some rumors that say, both the R8 and the TT will not have Descendants, they are both slow sellers.
And have high production costs.


----------



## The Pretender

I would not be surprised to see RS3/RS4/RS5 design styled bumpers on the face-lifted TT RS.


----------



## datamonkey

The Pretender said:


> I would not be surprised to see RS3/RS4/RS5 design styled bumpers on the face-lifted TT RS.


Judging by the recent spy shots it looks like you're right...

As far as cancelling the TT/R8 goes the more I think of it the more I think it'll happen. VAG have paid a fortune for dieselgate and this could be related...


----------



## ZephyR2

The TT will probably continue for a while yet but as cosmetic facelifts of the current model until it become just too old.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 90TJM

I cant see Audi dropping out of the sports car market as these cars promote the brand.I could see the TT/R8 being replaced just with one new model.


----------



## The Pretender

90TJM said:


> I cant see Audi dropping out of the sports car market as these cars promote the brand.I could see the TT/R8 being replaced just with one new model.


They have done just that, but the future means SUV's and electric Cars, so no need for sport cars.
Beside that, there are enough sport cars within the VAG organization, no need for slow selling expensive to produce Audi TT/R8's.


----------



## datamonkey

90TJM said:


> I cant see Audi dropping out of the sports car market as these cars promote the brand.I could see the TT/R8 being replaced just with one new model.


If they axed the TT/R8 they would still be in the sports car market with RS versions of current models like they have now with RS3, RS5 etc and/or new electric models.

Like The Pretender said is there a need for "sports" cars when electric vehicles as standard are so much faster already? Look at the new Tesla roadster 0-62mph in 1.9 seconds. The car industry is in for as big of a shakeup as the music/film/retail industry went through with the arrival of the Internet and my feeling is this would be Audi beginning that transition.


----------



## ormandj

datamonkey said:


> 90TJM said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cant see Audi dropping out of the sports car market as these cars promote the brand.I could see the TT/R8 being replaced just with one new model.
> 
> 
> 
> If they axed the TT/R8 they would still be in the sports car market with RS versions of current models like they have now with RS3, RS5 etc and/or new electric models.
> 
> Like The Pretender said is there a need for "sports" cars when electric vehicles as standard are so much faster already? Look at the new Tesla roadster 0-62mph in 1.9 seconds. The car industry is in for as big of a shakeup as the music/film/retail industry went through with the arrival of the Internet and my feeling is this would be Audi beginning that transition.
Click to expand...

0-100kph in 1.9 and probably still can't handle worth a darn, or complete more than a lap around a circuit, or run five passes at that rate without cool down. There's room for sports cars still, battery technology needs to get a lot more dense in energy/weight terms before they will be replaced with electric variants. That 0-100 monster is a 100k+ model, and there will still be a lot of vehicles that have better overall performance and are much nicer inside and out, at lesser prices.


----------



## RuuTT

Photoshop with new RS style bumpers, not sure if it is an improvement;










Old style is a bit sharper:


----------



## j8keith

The Pretender said:


> I would like to see Retro design for the new TT Mk4. :mrgreen:


It would get my vote, still miss my MK1.


----------



## The Pretender

Audi TT - 2020: the fourth Generation of The Audi TT to even come up with a natural gas variant on the market.

Audi TT - 2020: Die vierte Generation des Audi TT soll sogar mit einer Erdgas-Variante auf den Markt kommen.

Removed Dead Picture link. :wink:


----------



## tt3600

Looks like a face lift to me?


----------



## KevC

Just photoshopped the A7 lights on to it. Total guess work. Probably in that ballpark though.


----------



## Mokorx

How long does each Mark last?


----------



## KevC

Mostly 8 year model cycles with a facelift half way.


----------



## ZephyR2

KevC said:


> Mostly 8 year model cycles with a facelift half way.


I uses the same principle with the women in my life. :lol:


----------



## The Pretender

90TJM said:


> I cant see Audi dropping out of the sports car market as these cars promote the brand.
> I could see the TT/R8 being replaced just with one new model.


Yep, by the all new "Audi quattro". :mrgreen:


----------



## daddow

ZephyR2 said:


> KevC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly 8 year model cycles with a facelift half way.
> 
> 
> 
> I uses the same principle with the women in my life. :lol:
Click to expand...

You will never be on the TTRS Forum with that strategy, more likely homeless street sleeping. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## gvij

It's great wanting to use the lot but the reality is unless we are talking about safety which no one is the reality is a mk2 is maybe 10 percent better or worse than the mk1, the mk 3 likewise. The r8 is maybe 10percent better than the Tt line up for triple the price. It's a cod. Any petrolhead knows its primarily aesthetic beauty and cars as they have gotten more modern have lost it due to safety. So buy a classic or two and polish it and drive it occasionally and get something super safe to rack up the miles. A 60mph head on is fatal 100 percent in most cars due to g forces, structural cell stability and head going into the corner. I would recommend a big Benz or suv
My opinion is aesthetically and technically the mk1 was a masterpiece both in coupe and roadster. Aesthetically of course much prettier than the 911 but borrowing much from its design and improving it,Quattro, very sure footed much much more than my 2013 e89 z4 28i m sport,more power than anyone could want, a very sweet 5 valve per cylinder engine that is good for 300000plus miles, a cracking 6 speed short shift gearbox, and a fantastic interior that was never bettered. The mk 2 was ok aesthetically and the mk3 is I think also ok but no where near the level of the mk1.
I've kept my mk1 and will be going onto a classic policy the e89 although also an aesthetic masterpiece I don't feel safe driving the next 5 years in it and likely will also be for summer days , I'm going to get a used ML, w221 or x5 or Discovery for day to day use.
Good video here , the g forces are also much lower in the heavier car as well as structural stability. The corsa driver is likley dead here and the corsa is a very tough car check out the fifth gear head on into a concrete barrier.


----------



## The Pretender

ZephyR2 said:


> And VW are pulling the plug on the Scirocco.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


YEP, that is not even a MQB based car, and it has low demand, so not really having a future.


----------



## The Pretender

"Auto Motor und Sport" is reporting that the next TT is approved. 
Even though it is a niche model it is profitable because it can ride on an inexpensive platform and helps draw young customers to the brand. 
This is the opposite of the next gen R8 which is complicated to build and not as profitable as the TT.
Like all Audi cars it will be a evolution over the existing model, instead of a revolution.


----------



## The Pretender

tt3600 said:


> Looks like a face lift to me?


That's how every new Audi look like, face-lifted. :mrgreen:


----------



## TTSman

There won't be an Audi TT mk4...nor an Audi R8 anymore...
An Audi R4 or something like that is coming in the long future..


----------



## Petertay

Will their be a facelift for the Audi TT mid 2018?


----------



## Omychron

TTSman said:


> There won't be an Audi TT mk4...nor an Audi R8 anymore...
> An Audi R4 or something like that is coming in the long future..


Sources? ...
Seems unlikely, seeing as it sells quite good, and apparently there are magazines reporting a new one is approved? (according to Pretender)


----------



## KevC

Mostly speculation at the moment

https://www.motor1.com/news/225252/audi ... nued-2020/


----------



## Toshiba

The platforms are shared - it's not a simple lets cancel X, it impacts many brands and has a much wider context.
I'm ok with the TT brand naming dying, bring a new ground up electric variant with no historical handovers or looks to pay homage to.


----------



## kennowaybino

Was told by the salesman that there will be a minor facelift this year but uncertain of the date.
Going to trade my ultra diesel Quattro in for the petrol equivalent. 
Still think it's a fine looking car and clever piece of engineering


----------



## KevC

More pics.
Looks a very minor update. Maybe new DRL graphics and some extra slats in the bumper.

https://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/new- ... t-facelift


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey

Wonder if the doors froze closed during testing in that weather?!!


----------



## Reasty

looks like slimmer lights aswell to make it look even more R8esque,will be interesting to see if the windows on the facelift freeze and if not then we should all demand ours be fixed.


----------



## j4jure

I wonder if there will be handling improvements as well? S3 and RS3 models have seen significant updates in this department with the 2016/2017 facelift.


----------



## ZephyR2

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> Wonder if the doors froze closed during testing in that weather?!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Surprised they're changing the lights though, the claw style lights were a big feature and selling point. Wonder whether consumer research viewed them unfavourably or maybe there are issues with them.


----------



## Rev

ZephyR2 said:


> Surprised they're changing the lights though, the claw style lights were a big feature and selling point. Wonder whether consumer research viewed them unfavourably or maybe there are issues with them.


They don't look like new headlights, I think maybe Autocar just doesn't know about the Xenon headlights?


----------



## Omychron

Rev said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surprised they're changing the lights though, the claw style lights were a big feature and selling point. Wonder whether consumer research viewed them unfavourably or maybe there are issues with them.
> 
> 
> 
> They don't look like new headlights, I think maybe Autocar just doesn't know about the Xenon headlights?
Click to expand...

They look like a mix of the xenon headlights with the new A4 headlights to me.
The bottom part of the facelift TT headlights are not a single line, they have an "angle" in them, much like the A4 ones:










Then again, might just be the snow makes it look different to me.


----------



## Rev

Omychron said:


> They look like a mix of the xenon headlights with the new A4 headlights to me.
> The bottom part of the facelift TT headlights are not a single line, they have an "angle" in them, much like the A4 ones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then again, might just be the snow makes it look different to me.


If you zoom in, you can see they're the same shape as the old xenons, theres a bit of tape over them which makes them look like the A4 lights. I wish they'd do something more than just changing the bumpers and skirts but looks like thats all they're going to do


----------



## Number86

Facelifts are so ridiculous these days. You need a side by side plus a magnifying glass to see the difference.

Not as bad as bmw though. They introduced led rear tail lights on the 3 series facelift in circa 2003. Yet proceeded to remove them in every new model and reintroduce them in every facelift up to and including the 4 series facelift in 2017. Absolute joke. All manufacturers do it to some degree, but it's the willful withholding of technology, just so you can profiteer of it a a bit later is so damn annoying.

See DLC for computer games as well.


----------



## J400uk

Adaptive cruise would be a nice addition on the facelift. Struggling to think what else the TT is missing which other newer Audi's have

Topic title is slightly misleading though as I guess it will technically be the Mk3.5!


----------



## Number86

I can think of a few :
The higher resolution virtual cockpit.
Android auto and apple car play support.
Oled rears as standard, or at least available to non rs. 
More aggressive rear (the weak point of the tt aesthetically in my opinion)
Adaptive cruise, already mentioned

Ummm. I'm not sure of much else actually...apart from the usual increase in materials quality. It's got all the other tech already. Oh maybe keyless entry and remote boot release?


----------



## tt3600

Do we know if there's a model with a higher res virtual cockpit like perhaps the A8?


----------



## ormandj

J400uk said:


> Adaptive cruise would be a nice addition on the facelift. Struggling to think what else the TT is missing which other newer Audi's have
> 
> Topic title is slightly misleading though as I guess it will technically be the Mk3.5!


Memory seats and a heated steering wheel, the only two things I really wish my '18 TT RS had that it doesn't. Luckily, I'm the only driver, so I only have to deal with it after Audi hunts noises I've pointed out.


----------



## tt3600

Interesting to read the updated MQB platform for the MK8 Golf the future TT will no doubt be based on will shed up to 70kg of weight. That's pretty significant.

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/volkswagen ... -confirmed


----------



## J400uk

Just noticed the new A7 seems to have an updated Virtual Cockpit and new design steering wheel, guess they should come with the facelift then!


----------



## tt3600

It's certainly been updated. To my eyes the resolution is higher it looks sharper.


----------



## Pugliese

tt3600 said:


> It's certainly been updated. To my eyes the resolution is higher it looks sharper.


Interesting my 18 TTRS has definitely got a higher res virtual cockpit compared to my 15 TTS, brighter and sharper - whilst alas my eyes have gone the other way


----------



## KevC

Pugliese said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's certainly been updated. To my eyes the resolution is higher it looks sharper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting my 18 TTRS has definitely got a higher res virtual cockpit compared to my 15 TTS, brighter and sharper - whilst alas my eyes have gone the other way
Click to expand...

The graphics are a little different but I'm pretty sure the resolution is still 1440x540.


----------



## Pugliese

KevC said:


> Pugliese said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's certainly been updated. To my eyes the resolution is higher it looks sharper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting my 18 TTRS has definitely got a higher res virtual cockpit compared to my 15 TTS, brighter and sharper - whilst alas my eyes have gone the other way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The graphics are a little different but I'm pretty sure the resolution is still 1440x540.
Click to expand...

Maybe its just a brighter screen, either way its an improvement


----------



## The Pretender

Audi A1 design language.










If there wil be a Mk4 TT, that is. :wink:


----------



## captainhero17

Pugliese said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's certainly been updated. To my eyes the resolution is higher it looks sharper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting my 18 TTRS has definitely got a higher res virtual cockpit compared to my 15 TTS, brighter and sharper - whilst alas my eyes have gone the other way
Click to expand...

I would sell for a more responsive system in regards to my input via buttons and when I scroll. Sometimes there is an input lag or I am again too fast for it to follow me thru menus.

It takes a bit for the MMI system to boot up and to be more responsive to your inputs after you start the engine. I don't really care for more res if it means that the system is laggy.

My 2011 Evoque has a nightmare levels slow car system that legit freezes up. Responsiveness over res anytime.


----------



## ZephyR2

Don't see much benefit in having higher resolution as most of the time you only glance at the screen for a second. Any improvement in detail would not be noticed. 
Brighter or improved contrast might be useful but I've no issues with it the way it is, even with the roof down.


----------



## kennowaybino

I was in at the dealers today, they still don't know when they will be able to take orders for the new spec tt.
Originally thought it would be this month , but that's not looking likely now


----------



## Mark Pred

KevC said:


> Pugliese said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's certainly been updated. To my eyes the resolution is higher it looks sharper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting my 18 TTRS has definitely got a higher res virtual cockpit compared to my 15 TTS, brighter and sharper - whilst alas my eyes have gone the other way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The graphics are a little different but I'm pretty sure the resolution is still 1440x540.
Click to expand...

Yes, there's absolutely no difference in resolution from the 15 MY and 18MY. I'm now on my second mk3 TTS, current one is an 18MY black edition. It's exactly the same as the first one I owned in that respect. In fact the only thing in the VD I can find that is different, is an additional menu that shows energy consumption, which is a bit of a waste of time, but I'm sure some people find how much power their aircon is using interesting :?


----------



## TTLew

Can Audi update the MMI in older cars to newer cars?

My car is an early 2016 so probably a 15MY, could it be updated to an 18MY MMI or has the hardware changed over the years?


----------



## Ruudfood

Hardware has changed according to others who have posted in other threads, but it's the reason why I with my 15 reg, for example, can't get the drive select mode to be displayed in the speedo.


----------



## TTLew

Ruudfood said:


> Hardware has changed according to others who have posted in other threads, but it's the reason why I with my 15 reg, for example, can't get the drive select mode to be displayed in the speedo.


Ahhh...... i'll be in the same boat as you then - kinda annoying. Had the car 2 1/2 years now so will think about something different soon


----------



## Mark Pred

Ruudfood said:


> Hardware has changed according to others who have posted in other threads, but it's the reason why I with my 15 reg, for example, can't get the drive select mode to be displayed in the speedo.


I would like to know what people think has changed? My 18MY car is identical to my 15MY TTS, with only one minor menu option that I don't recall being present on my last car (could be wrong). Having said that, the traffic announcement issue is not present in my new car and the * button on the steering wheel responds when I press it, in my previous TTS I had an occasional issue where it failed to respond. But it still chucks me back to the first track in my media when I restart the car, not solved that one Audi... else, completely the same functionality and look...


----------



## Toshiba

TT has a very limited version of the system.. The newer versions with a centre console work smoother and the newest A6/7 have the system that was first seen in the A8 which is a series of touch screen but it feels like real buttons (feedback) when pressed.

It's a very slick system - i like it a lot. Don't expect this tech to land on the TT in the same form, it will be a dumbed down version. Audi has not updated the dash in the TT.


----------



## no name

Spotted in shop this morning


----------



## KevC

It's Auto Express though so it's probably nonsense  Audi themselves said only last week it wasn't going 4 door.


----------



## Toshiba

No one knows... we're not even at the halfway point in the model life yet. 
The people who know wont have made a decision on direction as yet... they will have many ideas on the white board, most of which never even goto concept stage.


----------



## Number86

Just watched a couple of videos on the 2019 3 series.

Me thinks a 440i xdrive (whenever it surfaces) could be a nice replacement to a tts. Bmw finally stepped up their interior game.


----------



## Omychron

Number86 said:


> Just watched a couple of videos on the 2019 3 series.
> 
> Me thinks a 440i xdrive (whenever it surfaces) could be a nice replacement to a tts. Bmw finally stepped up their interior game.


True! If they'd do the same thing for a new Z4, I'd be interested.


----------



## Toshiba

#brexit - don't buy German or French cars..


----------



## daddow

Toshiba said:



> #brexit - don't buy German or French cars..


After pricing the latest A1 for the wife today the top model looks like working out at aprox £40k, with these price increases we may all be slowing on replacing, wouldn't buy ANYTHING FRENCH anyway not even their overpriced wine.


----------



## ZephyR2

daddow said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> #brexit - don't buy German or French cars..
> 
> 
> 
> After pricing the latest A1 for the wife today the top model looks like working out at aprox £40k, with these price increases we may all be slowing on replacing, wouldn't buy ANYTHING FRENCH anyway not even their overpriced wine.
Click to expand...

Been looking at the A1 with my lad. There's only one engine option at the moment and £30k is about the most you can make it to.
Still a heck of a lot for what it is tho.


----------



## no name

40k for an a1 :? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 90TJM

Polo GTI looks a better buy.


----------



## kennowaybino

Jan 17th I heard for taking orders


----------



## Toshiba

placeborick said:


> 40k for an a1 :? :lol: :lol: :lol:


Thats nothing you wanna hear crazy, try 60k for a TTRS, fcking nuts...!


----------



## no name

^^ :lol: True.

I haggled them down to £45k for a stock RS just before the emissions changes

Turned up to shake hands and they backed out, assuming they sold it to some plonker offering full whack.


----------



## The Pretender

I doubt there will be a TT Mk4, i think it's end of the line for the TT, after this life span.


----------



## powerplay

I would love to see an e-tron TT, it's the only logical progression; done properly it would be awesome.

I'd have one, the only trouble is how soon this country can be fully prepared for electric cars, I won't have one on my drive until I have the same choice to refuel as with gasoline and refuelling takes a more reasonable time such as 10 mins for 80% capacity.


----------



## daddow

That is my main concern, you find a charger and two people are waiting you could be there half a day. :?


----------



## tt3600

The Pretender said:


> I doubt there will be a TT Mk4, i think it's end of the line for the TT, after this life span.


Why would Audi kill off the TT no reason at all? It's a superb car i'm loving mine despite two warranty issues.


----------



## kennowaybino

Configurator in place to take orders for new revamped tt
Heard from dealer earlier


----------



## The Pretender

Made it a 3-door. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ddave

Toshiba said:


> placeborick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 40k for an a1 :? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats nothing you wanna hear crazy, try 60k for a TTRS, fcking nuts...!
Click to expand...

COMPLETELY agree, Audi are having a laugh. I guess some people will be dumb enough to stump up though.


----------



## The Pretender

Toshiba said:


> placeborick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 40k for an a1 :? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats nothing you wanna hear crazy, try 60k for a TTRS, fcking nuts...!
Click to expand...

Thats nothing you wanna hear crazy, try € 93.4K+ base price for a TT RS in my part of the world.
€ 115.570,00 when finished with configuration.


----------



## kennowaybino

Had word today that my TTS is on build week 20 / so should take delivery sometime in June


----------



## no name

My dealer was also harping on about the future TT being scrapped in favour of EV alternative.

Also reserving petrol engines for RS only.

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------

